# Self tuning xdf's bin's and more



## speedykurt (May 9, 2006)

So ive been messing around with this for a while. i can read and write files no problem. But im looking for a kind of user friendly editor program. i think tuner pro is my best bet but to be frank i have no clue how to get or make an .xdf file of how to get a bin file. 

Please someone who knows more than me help me out!


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Win ols


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

What ECU do you have? Can you post ECU part number


----------



## speedykurt (May 9, 2006)

i dont know what ecu i have. i post up the part number as soon as it stops raining. do you have xdf files that will work with tuner pro?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

The people who have a valid winols def for the common ecu's are not sharing.......


Good luck.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

gdoggmoney said:


> The people who have a valid winols def for the common ecu's are not sharing.......
> 
> 
> Good luck.


thats not entirely true, go browse nefmoto. or hit me on gtalk.


----------



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nefmoto fo sho mang. i just got into that stuff to and that forum helps a lot


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

erevlydeux said:


> This is a question better asked on NefMoto for sure.  They may even have an OLS/XDF for your ECU.


*2

:beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

It's been a few months but the maps for common ecus like hs are not complete.

Guys that have them are not sharing or releasing maps with a few regions of memory defined and saying "that's all you need for a stage 3 tune"

WTF is a stage 3 tune? 


See DJ gonzo tuning.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

gdoggmoney said:


> It's been a few months but the maps for common ecus like hs are not complete.
> 
> Guys that have them are not sharing or releasing maps with a few regions of memory defined and saying "that's all you need for a stage 3 tune"
> 
> ...


wtf is DJ Gonzo tuning? Some loner that steals stuff? :banghead:

ArgDub's map pack is good for any tune you need. People ARE sharing a lot.

You basically have Eurodyne/Maestro tuning suite at your fingertips for $10, you just don't see it.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

erevlydeux said:


> Lol. The map pack that ArgDub released for the HS binary, among others, has 160 maps. One hundred and sixty. That's 160 tweakable maps that your ass couldn't tweak before. Why the hell are you knocking on these dudes who have contributed so much to the DIY ME7 tuning community? When was the last time you spent hours and hours working on something and just gave it to the community?
> 
> ArgDub has pushed out madddd definition files that nobody had before... sounds pretty cool to me. [email protected] has his flashing tool which makes it dead ****ing simple to read/write to your flash... again, pretty cool. Setzi62 came out with a high-speed logger for FREE... you either need to spend $200 for APR's (which isn't even supported anymore...) ECUX logger OR purchase Eurodyne Maestro and get their data logger.
> 
> Making the scene out to be some barren wasteland where only a few control all the information is stupid and untrue.... and if you want to talk about Gonzo, dude got all his information to start from NefMoto... definitely got "his" launch control stuff there too. Stop hatin'. :thumbdown:


exactly what i was thinking.

Some of the hardest understanding is know what you actually need. Its there but you need to know what you need no one is going to tell you step by step.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Knowing how to use the info is the hardest part.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

So its rocket science or not? Wish there were more realtime tools vs stop n flash.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hey Paul!

MS for my 16v still sitting 

Its not as simple as tuning MS lots of maps and interlationships.

I think the stop and flash thing is a limitation of Motronic.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Can anyone link me to the Setzi62 logger?


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> So its rocket science or not? Wish there were more realtime tools vs stop n flash.


More and more it's becoming not so much rocket science as it is knowing where to look. The caveat to that is you will have independent tuners who can now create tunes with little overhead, minimal time and sometimes questionable tactics for a profit.

It's a phase between the transition off-the-shelf tunes and full-on s/w customization done by the end user for his/her specific setup.

BTW, I'm loving the stuff Eurodyne has put out in the last year. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

STOICH said:


> More and more it's becoming not so much rocket science as it is knowing where to look. The caveat to that is you will have independent tuners who can now create tunes with little overhead, minimal time and sometimes questionable tactics for a profit.
> 
> It's a phase between the transition off-the-shelf tunes and full-on s/w customization done by the end user for his/her specific setup.
> 
> BTW, I'm loving the stuff Eurodyne has put out in the last year. :thumbup:


So what you're saying is that someone needs to write a step-by-step guide.

What's the use of an awesome forum if it takes a quest to figure it out?


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

groggory said:


> So what you're saying is that someone needs to write a step-by-step guide.
> 
> What's the use of an awesome forum if it takes a quest to figure it out?


I find the quest part of the excitement 

But seriously, at this stage it would be extremely difficult to aggregate everything that is needed to properly tune a car into a step-by-step guide. Broad definitions, sure, but a lot has to come with the knowledge of tuning itself and not just knowing where to copy and paste code to get what you want.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

STOICH said:


> I find the quest part of the excitement
> 
> But seriously, at this stage it would be extremely difficult to aggregate everything that is needed to properly tune a car into a step-by-step guide. Broad definitions, sure, but a lot has to come with the knowledge of tuning itself and not just knowing where to copy and paste code to get what you want.


Math is so complicated that I don't know how you'd aggregate all of it into a clear set of documents. I mean, it's been revised again and again and the quest to figure it out is just part of the process. If you go into the library of congress you can find the original two definitions for calculus along with all of the proofs for the theorums. If you really want to learn math you just gotta dig through the original works. Takes the knowledge of math itself and not just where to copy and paste theorums to get what you want.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its a quest because every setup is just a bit different.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ejg3855 said:


> its a quest because every setup is just a bit different.


Totally. I'm not disagreeing that it's not a quest...I'm saying having an organized knowledgebase to go off of just makes sense. Having to dig and dig to find answers is a waste of time. That time could be better spent finding problems and then referencing answers in that knowledgebase.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the S4 wiki is the best "guide" so far. I mean someone has to be the first to write a guide. Go for it i have a google docs spreadsheet started thats hopefully going in that direction.

Wanting a guide is tough at this point, there is no set path. This DIY tuning has really only been around since tony made the flasher 1-2yrs if that. People are still learning a developing the best methods. Guides happen once a method is perfected. But come over to nefmoto and start reading and contributing.

http://s4wiki.com/wiki/Tuning

g


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ejg3855 said:


> the S4 wiki is the best "guide" so far. I mean someone has to be the first to write a guide. Go for it i have a google docs spreadsheet started thats hopefully going in that direction.
> 
> Wanting a guide is tough at this point, there is no set path. This DIY tuning has really only been around since tony made the flasher 1-2yrs if that. People are still learning a developing the best methods. Guides happen once a method is perfected. But come over to nefmoto and start reading and contributing.
> 
> ...


Good deal. Maybe I'll start poking around that forum. Honestly, I'm too wrapped up in too many other things to start making DIY tuning a hobby.

On a sidenote, if anyone ever needs some custom electronics designed or built...that's my specialty.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

There is also this other forum: ecuconnections.com they have a lot of info for me7.5 and they have also a [email protected] and tuned files section. Nefmoto rocks too BTW!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

groggory said:


> Can anyone link me to the Setzi62 logger?


^^

PS...I just put 'DIY' as one of the software options on my FAQ.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

ejg3855 said:


> Hey Paul!
> 
> MS for my 16v still sitting
> 
> ...


Yeah a lot of those interdependent maps sure seem nuts. Also some of the model based prediction stuff has to make it difficult. Still once you figure out why its think what its thinking its easy to fix. One of the reasons I love ms I can look AT the code!

It should be able to be realtime flashable if there are open ram locations to move things into for quick read/writes.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

> Lol. The map pack that ArgDub released for the HS binary, among others, has 160 maps. One hundred and sixty. That's 160 tweakable maps that your ass couldn't tweak before. Why the hell are you knocking on these dudes who have contributed so much to the DIY ME7 tuning community? When was the last time you spent hours and hours working on something and just gave it to the community?
> 
> ArgDub has pushed out madddd definition files that nobody had before... sounds pretty cool to me. [email protected] has his flashing tool which makes it dead ****ing simple to read/write to your flash... again, pretty cool. Setzi62 came out with a high-speed logger for FREE... you either need to spend $200 for APR's (which isn't even supported anymore...) ECUX logger OR purchase Eurodyne Maestro and get their data logger.
> 
> Making the scene out to be some barren wasteland where only a few control all the information is stupid and untrue.... and if you want to talk about Gonzo, dude got all his information to start from NefMoto... definitely got "his" launch control stuff there too. Stop hatin'.



Someone get their monthly today?

160 maps out of how many? And that is a huge jump last time I saw an HS definition there were about 10 maps defined.

I also remember the funkshramen was not complete and the later ECU's like our 1.8T ecu's VS the S4 ecus were different.

All that same stuff exists... for Subaru's. Free. Buy a 185$ interface and I have a much more reliable better tuning solution for my DBW 07 Impreza ECU.


Just saying, glad some things changed -- but the only reason I still have a DBW car is because it's needed for emissions. 

Any way you cut it, tuning a DBW motronic car is not feasible or reliable unless you are a big guy with major connections.

I brought up DJ Gonzo to rip on him because he took their work and was trying to sell it here half complete. 

Is the launch control still melting fuses? It's ok Eurodyne had that problem too.

Any way, it's a lot to take into account and cool/cutting edge. But really, i'm at the point of being quite happy with a canned uni tune on my daily, and for my other stuff? Standalone! 


It's also diminishing gains at this point, it's not like these cars are ultra expensive and you can make tons of cash of them. All the 2.0TFSi and newer cars are the BT tuners bread and butter. You can find 1.8T cars for < 1000$ running.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If it wasn't for OBD2 emissions I wouldn't be in this thread  :laugh:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

gdoggmoney said:


> Someone get their monthly today?
> 
> 160 maps out of how many? And that is a huge jump last time I saw an HS definition there were about 10 maps defined.
> 
> ...



There are and have been fully defined files for all maps and the FS has been around and complete since it was first posted. 

The only caveat both those things are in German.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> There are and have been fully defined files for all maps and the FS has been around and complete since it was first posted.
> 
> The only caveat both those things are in German.


I wouldn't say all maps, me along with a few have been waiting to find the oddball 906 DL from the 2001.5 aww jetta/golf.

The rest haven't been much of an issue, findin a good link can be a pain at times.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> If it wasn't for OBD2 emissions I wouldn't be in this thread  :laugh:


no come on, we're both here for the drama, nothing more, nothing less. 

This thread does remind me that i need to meet up with Tony for beers soon, and start harassing him about supporting my car.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I gotta say the drama never gets old. Though if I can get the ecu to pass readiness and run nothing but the throttle, I know what I'm doing.


----------



## speedykurt (May 9, 2006)

Everytime I learn somthing new at first im super happy. Then im bummed because i just made the pool of knowlege seem that much deeper lol

So as a rough guide what is the order to do this. 
1. Copy the file on the ecu to a computer
2.load the xdf/bin?????
3. edit
4. reload edited file???

Im stabbing in the dark a bit please dont flame me to bad :laugh:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Dump the bin, Load the bin in your editor of choice, Define the maps ( manually or loading up the XDF/etx ), Make the changes, Correct the Checksums for the changes, Save, Load it back on the ECU. 

Go for a drive and hope everything went well, P.s. always have a spare stock/confirmed working ECU in the car.


----------



## speedykurt (May 9, 2006)

sweet... how many different xdf files are there for the mk4 1.8t platfrom? and whats a good way to track down the right one.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Look at the ecu family in Etka I flashed a PL tune onto a different ecu without issue

Sent from a phone.


----------



## speedykurt (May 9, 2006)

ok cool ill look it up in etka and see what i need


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Since there seems to be a buzz here, I'll post up another thread later today as an ongoing DIY. Describing the flashing/ reading process. The differences between files. Why certain definitions work and some don't. The win ols .kp vs. the tuner pro .xdf battle. Some PDFs with in depth research. Some links to the files. And a stage 1+/2 1.8t awp file meant for at least 23 peak/ 18 hold of boost on a stock turbo. All credited of course. 

I'll try to do it on my lunch break if I don't have too much work to attend to.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

That'd be awesome, I've been fighting with [email protected] files and etc...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Good stuff, I'd like to see more Tunerpro work as it seems a shorter putt to success then dealing with WinOLS which in it's full/paid version must be a decent tool.


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't think I've forgotten about this, it's just a massive undertaking organizing all the information. I shall post back soon.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

You can definitely flash PL file to HS ECU and many others without any issues. I flashed PL file to European HN ECU (found in Skoda Octavia RS and many others) and it's running great.


----------

